# Heavy's "how to eat" sticky



## Blackbird (Jan 22, 2005)

Can you eat like this and retain a good set of abs.  I have been eating like a maniac, granted maybe not as much as this diet suggests, and notice my abs are starting to dissappear.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jan 23, 2005)

thats almost 5000 cals in his diet....it is specifically a "bulking" diet so gaining fat on it is a given.  You will not retain a good set of abs with the diet (unless you are really gifted).  Abs come with workin them out, and most importantly, shedding fat.  Bulk to put on extra muscle, then cut to get rid of extra fat and get your abs back.  Don't try and bulk while still trying to look ripped.  It is very VERY difficult and takes too much planning and dedication.


----------

